# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Newbie needs help

## smoggy

Hi Guys just bought my first Mandolin I wanted to learn to play the riff in And We Danced By The Hooters,any idea where I can find the chords/tabs for this song.

Regards

Smoggy

----------

